# red wag platy fry



## fish bubbles (Mar 17, 2009)

it looks like my red wag platy will be having babies very soon but i cant tell how much longer i have to go. i have a baby nursery ready to go so i can transfer the mom shortly before delivery. but i dont know when to transfer her.

can anyone tell me some things to look for so i know how much longer?

she has a huge stomach and is definiltey bigger than the others. looks like shes gonna pop, but when?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

well gestation period for a platy is between 25 to 30 days. however, all this also depends on two main factors:

1: Water Quality
2: Water Temperature

it would be helpful if you could upload a pic.......


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

I knew my red wag platy was in labour when I looked at her from the side and instead he belly being round, she looked more like a square/rectangular shape from the front to her anal fin..I also noticed she passed a white looking poop prior to that. maybe if you can post a pic someone can give you an approx time. I am not sure if I got a pic of her or not, but if I do I will post it to give you an idea. my fish had fry it was the night of the water change or the day after. hope this helps! good luck!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol for me, I just look at its belly. Once I can see the eyes of her little fry waiting to come out, I know it wont be much longer.


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

yes, that too! I use that for my other fish, but found it harder to see with my red wag cuz she is so dark....I guess its easier to tell with some more then others


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol i bred guppies, so you could always see them.


----------

